# Reverse light switch



## JohnBoyNC (May 3, 2007)

Has anyone replaced this themselves?

I had a new muffler put on and had them diagnose my problem with the reverse light not coming on. They said it was a faulty switch and they were supposed to have ordered me a new one but as that was over a week ago I'm thinking that they forgot to order one.

I searched in the archives and found a diagram of where it is located on the tranny, but I have not taken a look at it yet.

So...I am thinking about ordering a new myslef and just putting it on. It looks like a simple R&R, but I thought I'd check here firt.

TIA


----------



## My98Front (Dec 31, 2006)

I would locate the switch first and make sure they didn't cut a wire, then you could easily solder the wire for a fix. My truck I bought (used) has had several problems (it is a project for sure) one of the problems was no reverse light. Problem was broken wire. 

If you want to replace it you can get one from RockAuto.com

Just for your information it took a 19mm wrench to remove my switch.
Most switches are located on passenger side of tranny, starting from most forward part of tranny to rear in this order,
reverse--4wd--park/neutral--vss
May not hold true for all models.

My 2 cents,
My98Front


----------

